# New Tivo Bolt and Mini installation help



## ArmandXP (Oct 19, 2015)

Very new here. Spent the last two days reading post over post of all the info listed here.

Installed a new Tivo Bolt Friday, I'm with Brighthouse cable and require a tuning adapter. Had one crazy time getting them to get all of this working fine.

I decided to buy a Tivo mini for the bedroom. I can't make heads or tails of what I really need to do to get this working for the mini. I don't get it until Tuesday, but would like a little help ahead of time.

I have my Tivo Bolt connected to ethernet to my Airport Extreme wireless router. I have the tuning adapter connected through USB and coaxial to the tivo bolt. Everything is working fine right now. One of the post shows not using the coaxial from the TA to the Tivo, and using a splitter? Still confused about that. Can I leave it like it is, or do I have to use a splitter to get the mini up and running. 

I want to install the Tivo mini in another room. I have access to a coaxial connection and I can also connect an ethernet connection, as a last resort.

What would be easiest? I only have two coaxial cables coming into my house. I have access outside to the main cable coming into the house. I have in the living room a splitter for the cable modem, and one going into the tuning adapter which then goes into the Tivo Bolt.

In the bed room I have coaxial cable, and the ability to run Cat6 cable, if I have to. I haven't purchased any POE filters or MOCA adapters. I'd love to us MOCA to get the mini up and running, but don't know if I need to purchase anything else. If I have to use ethernet to get it up and running, do I connect the ethernet from the mini to my router, or use the coaxial connection? I'm still very confused about all this. I have my main Tivo Bolt connect directly to the router through ethernet. Any help is much appreciated!!! T

I can't believe the lack of help on the Tivo site and the ease of finding anything about trying to install hardware. I love the Bolt so far, but an amazed at the complexity of trying to figure out anything on the mini.

Do I have to use a splitter for the tuning adapter no matter which installation I do? Sorry for being such a newb.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

First off, you are so much better off just to use Ethernet for the mini if you have it available. No extra equipment to buy and it just "works". Moca can be finicky. 

As far as looping through the TA or using a splitter, is it a Motorola/Arris TA, or Cisco/Scientific Atlanta? I have heard that the motorolas aren't bad and have built in amps that help the signal quality. Any TA can effect moca though, so if you're using that then definitely use a splitter with one leg to each the Bolt and the TA. 

If you're going to use Ethernet like I suggested and you're not having any signal issues with it going through the TA then my advice would be to leave well enough alone.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

Moca sounds like it would be easy to do since there isn't that much wiring going on. If the Bolt is connected by ethernet, you won't need a moca adapter.

1. If you want to go with moca, don't feed the Bolt from the cable-out of the tuning adapter. Split the feed with one leg going to the TA, the other to the Bolt.

2. Install a POE filter on the back of the Tuning Adapter, and ideally there would also be a second one on the input side of the home's main splitter.

3. Select "use this DVR to create a moca network" in the Bolt network settings.

That SHOULD be all you need to get the Mini connected. If all else fails, ethernet is fine too.

If the Mini was bought from an online store other than Tivo, it can take time to fully activate and cooperate with the Bolt. Activate it asap and then after a while, force the Bolt to make some service connections so that it knows the Mini is on the account.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

ArmandXP said:


> If I have to use ethernet to get it up and running, do I connect the ethernet from the mini to my router, or use the coaxial connection?





HarperVision said:


> First off, you are so much better off just to use Ethernet for the mini if you have it available. No extra equipment to buy and it just "works".


If you opted for an Ethernet connection, you could simply run an Ethernet cable from the Mini to your router.

(If you used the coax, then you'd be using MoCA -- and would want to follow BigJimOutlaw's tips! )


----------



## ArmandXP (Oct 19, 2015)

krkaufman said:


> If you opted for an Ethernet connection, you could simply run an Ethernet cable from the Mini to your router.
> 
> (If you used the coax, then you'd be using MoCA -- and would want to follow BigJimOutlaw's tips! )


I think I will just opt for the ethernet for now. Haven't purchased two POE filters and splitter yet. Seems easy enough. When using ethernet only, on the Bolt, I just need to choose ethernet for the internet connection and not the ethernet and MOCHA, correct?

Thanks for all the help on here today. Can't wait to get things hooked up tomorrow.!


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

Hi,
If you decide to go the MoCA route, you will probably need at least 2 MoCA filters, possibly 3 if your cable modem is not MoCA friendly. POE and Whole Home DVR filters are functionally the same and they are cheapest on Ebay. Too bad you didn't know about MoCA when the tech was there, they usually carry them. You might be able to get at least one at the local Bright House store, call ahead though.
Frankly, if you can use Ethernet, it will probably be simpler and easier in the long run. Good luck.


----------



## snerd (Jun 6, 2008)

ArmandXP said:


> I think I will just opt for the ethernet for now. Haven't purchased two POE filters and splitter yet. Seems easy enough. When using ethernet only, on the Bolt, I just need to choose ethernet for the internet connection and not the ethernet and MOCHA, correct?


Correct. You only choose "Ethernet and MoCA" if you are using the Bolt to create a MoCA network so that you can feed the mini by coax.

The mini also needs to be configured to use either ethernet or MoCA (set it the same way as the Bolt).


----------

